# Welcher Schraubendreher?



## Daxelinho (20. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Könnte ihr mir einen Schraubenzieher bzw. ein Schraubenzieher-Set empfehlen? Oder soll ich einfach mal im nächsten PC-Laden nachfragen? Also, er sollte eine Gummi-Spitze (wenn das Gummi ist ) haben und auf jeden Fall einen Magneten. Außerdem sollte er einen recht langen Griff haben.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## mf_Jade (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*

Schau doch einfach mal in nem Baumarkt um die Ecke vorbei, die haben immer eine sehr große Auswahl an Schraubenziehern.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*



> Schau doch einfach mal in nem Baumarkt um die Ecke vorbei, die haben immer eine sehr große Auswahl an Schraubenziehern.



Habe ich heute, aber da hatten die nur so Uhrenmacher-Werkzeug, habe das mal mit genommen, ist aber net so gut 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## mf_Jade (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*

Ich war neulich bei OBi und da gabs tonnenweise Schraubenzieher in allen erdenktlichen Größen, Formen und Farben.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*



> Ich war neulich bei OBi und da gabs tonnenweise Schraubenzieher in allen erdenktlichen Größen, Formen und Farben.



Mhh, Danke, muss ich mal gucken, denn das sind auch wieder ca. ner halbe Stune dahin 
Naja, werde dann wohl erstmal die anderen Baumärkte unsicher machen  (Hagebaumarkt?)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*

Ich verwende seit gut 10 Jahren ausschließlich WiHa Schrauben*dreher*, vor allem wegen der leicht gummierten, schweren Griffe. (Die gibts unter anderem bei www.reichelt.de)

Der ganze Schrott aus den Baumärkten kommt mir nicht in den Werkzeugschrank.

Nichts ist so teuer wie billiges Werkzeug


----------



## Daxelinho (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schraubenzieher?*



> Ich verwende seit gut 10 Jahren ausschließlich WiHa Schraubendreher, vor allem wegen der leicht gummierten, schweren Griffe. (Die gibts unter anderem bei Notebook, PC Zubehör, Festplatte und Elektronik bei Reichelt)



Danke!
Hast du denn eine explizite Empfehlung für einen Schrauben*dreher*? 3,5mm? Mit Schutzisolation? Soft-Finish?


----------



## mf_Jade (20. Juni 2011)

Naja, es ist nen Schraubenzieher keine Hochleistungskettensäge, ich geb bestimmt keine 20 Euro für nen Gerät aus welches die gleiche Arbeit für 5 macht.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Juni 2011)

Es geht bei einem Schraubendreher nicht darum wie schnell man die Schraube rein/rausdreht, sondern darum, wie man damit Arbeiten kann.

Billige haben schlechte Griffe, sind zu schwach magnetisiert, haben keine auswechselbaren Bits ect.

Wenn man nie damit gearbeitet hat, kann man es nicht so recht verstehen 

Ich verwende das Vorgängermodel von diesem hier, ohne das Bit-Magazin. Die passenden WiHa Bits hab ich mir gleich dazubestellt und muss sagen, das sie wesendlich länger halten als der Schrott aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Kenny1871 (1. Juli 2011)

also ich hab bei obi ein set damals gekauft.. hat 15 euro glaub kostet ..n set nur mit kleinen drehern halt reicht mir immernoch und hält topp also tipp is einfach obi oder sonstiger baumarkt und se in die hand nehmen


----------



## sfc (5. Juli 2011)

Was für Torxschraubendreher empfehlt ihr denn. Für ne GTX570 reicht angeblich ein T6. Gibt es sonst noch Größen, die man haben sollte?


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe mir jetzt eine. Dreher für 1,79 € gekauft. Muss sagen, der ist auch net schlecht. Ich will damit jetzt ja auch eigentlich nix mehr machen, wollte nur den PC zusammenbauen.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Was für Torxschraubendreher empfehlt ihr denn. Für ne GTX570 reicht angeblich ein T6. Gibt es sonst noch Größen, die man haben sollte?



Entweder man besorgt sich das entsprechende Teil im Baumarkt als Einzelschraubendreher, oder man nimmt es als Schraubendreher Set. Als Vielschrauber würde sich auch ein Biteinsatz lohnen oder gleich ein Kit, da Torx und Co ja immer mehr Einzug halten


----------



## Rurdo (9. Juli 2011)

wieviel kostet denn so ein Torx 6 schraubendreher? muss meiner GTX 570 auch eine schönheitskur unterziehen und mein Accelero ist da


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Hm im Baumarkt dürfte er vielleicht einzeln ca um die 3 Taler kosten


----------



## Rurdo (9. Juli 2011)

achso na dann hol ich heute alles, wird sich aber zeigen ob ich es heute auch umbaue...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Jepp lass dir Zeit dabei. Viel Spass beim Umbau


----------



## Rurdo (9. Juli 2011)

thx, werde sicher wieder zittern wie sau.. immer wenn ich etwas am rechner umbaue^^ da hab ich so dermaßen schiss... und vorallem, das ist das teuerste am ganzen PC... 300€ wären futsch wenn ich z.b. mit dem Schraubenzieher über die graka rutsche 
*guck auf die uhrzeit* uuuh ich muss mich beeilen dass ich das heute noch bekomm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Dann gib Gas, ansonsten nimm Baldrian das beruhigt


----------



## Rurdo (9. Juli 2011)

ach na toll, der Accelero war gebraucht, hab ihn gleich zurückgegeben und einen neuen bestellt... frechheit... aber das VR004 set hab ich schon, ein paar schöne fotos sind auch gemacht! will sie jemand hier sehen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Nein das will bestimmt keiner sehen. Aber einen Paparazzi soll man nicht aufhalten


----------

